# OBDII Connection Nissan B16



## bobbybonella (Nov 25, 2010)

I'm developing software for multiple purposes, in order to install it on a table pc, in the Nissan Sentra B16, this software allow you to have the multimedia and video, and GPS and OBD II.

Media, Video and GPS are ready but the issue of OBD II am relatively new, so I ask, if I connect an OBDII scanner will activate the check engine signal?, And if this happens and you can turn off?, Someone knows where you can find information related to the issue of OBD II, in order to access data through a computer nissan OBDII cable and USB connector, or something related to ODBII

Thanks in Advance.

BB
:newbie:


----------

